# Can SU do this?



## Pecker (3 Apr 2007)

My collegue Tony currently uses an animation program (Truespace) to do his CAD work on. We show these to customers to help them understand what the finished article would look like. You will note that he can give the item or items different textures ie, wood, glass, marble and choose the colour. This way they get the full picture. 

So the question is can SU do that? I want to do a little cad myself but don't like Truespace and was wondering about SU.

Here is one of Tony's




Woody


----------



## Nick W (3 Apr 2007)

Yes it can, though it can be a bit of a problem sourcing the textures.

There is also a 'photo-realistic' plugin for SU called Podium which can do this sort of thing


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Apr 2007)

And for free one could use Kerkythea to do the rendering. With the SU2KT plugin (also free) one can export everything including the lights. There's an animation function in Kerkythea as well.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Apr 2007)

This is just a quickie. Lights and glass created in SketchUp. Output via SU2KT and rendering in KT with a very low grade render setting to make it quick. Textures are default SU textures although I edited the block wall texture to make rectangular blocks.


----------



## Pecker (3 Apr 2007)

umm, I think I need to play...

woody


----------

